# Vaporesso OSMALL Pod Kit 350mAh



## Timwis (26/3/20)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the OSMALL Pod Kit from Vaporesso. The OSMALL Pod Kit was supplied for the purpose of this review by Jessica from Vaporesso.

https://www.vaporesso.com/vape-kits/osmall





Introduction

Vaporesso tend to release a group of products around the same time to make sure they cater for most vaping styles and needs, other manufacturers should take note, so where does the OSMALL fit into the grand scheme of things?

Back to basics, it's a no frills simple draw activated portable MTL device. Not a lot is included and it has a quite cheap feel to it but that's part of it's point it is a very cheap pod system but for those wanting a decent amount of vapor and good flavour from a low wattage Authentic MTL device, the OSMALL delivers, let's give it a look!

___________________________________________________________________



In The Box







Contents:

1 x OSMALL Battery
1 x 1.2Ω Regular Pod
1 x USB Cable
1 x User Manual
1 x Warranty Card





___________________________________________________________________



Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The OSMALL comes in cardboard packaging with a flip lid and when handling the device it's noticeable how small, light and i recant the statement it feels quite cheap, it feels very cheap!

I received the Black colour version, it's available in Black, Gray, Dark Blue, Dark Red, Red, Rose, Blue and Gold. The device does have a textured feel giving good grip which is due to groups of raised grooves in different directions forming an aesthetically pleasing geometric design. We have a very small LED indicator one side and central branding the other, the micro USB port is found on the base.

Moving to the top we have the top half of the pod protruding which includes a comfortable mouth section very much suited to a MTL draw. The pod is tinted but clear enough to see e-liquid when filled.












___________________________________________________________________



OSMALL Specs and Features:

Dimensions: 84.2 x 26.5 x 13.4mm
POD Capacity: 2ml
Resistance: 1.2ohm
Battery Capacity: 350mAh
Output Power: 11W
Inhale Activated
Charge Rate 5V/0.5A
Refillable Pod
Supports Mouth To Lung Vaping
5 Safety protections
Colour: Black, Gray, Dark Blue, Dark Red, Red, Rose, Blue, Gold





___________________________________________________________________



The Pod

You only receive one pod which doesn't house replaceable coils but is refillable. The pod is tinted but i found clear enough to see any e-liquid inside and the mouth section as mentioned is very comfortable and very much suited for a MTL draw.

There is a silicone bung on the side of the pod that easily lifts up but stays attached which reveals a fill port big enough to fit a Gorilla nozzle while still allowing air to escape, the pod does need filling while on it's side but filling is quick and mess free with a little care.

The coil installed in the pod is a 1.2ohm vertical round wire (material not stated which usually means Kanthal) and has flax Cotton has part of it's wicking material which tends to give less break-in time, purer flavour and increased longevity.

Moving to the base we have the central opening which leads to the membrane switch and 2 very large metallic contacts that have enough surface area to both depress the contacts within the pods bay and line up with the magnets in the bay.















___________________________________________________________________



Fitting The Pod

Looking inside the pods bay we have the central switch which is much larger than on most such devices with a magnet either side. To each side of the magnets there is small spring loaded contacts. The pod fits secured by the magnets and does have a little play but still needs a physical pull to remove so stays secure during vaping.





___________________________________________________________________



Operating The Device

To cut to the chase apart from taking a draw from the device to vape there is no operation as the device as no physical button but just gives 11W and if not constant output i just am not noticing any real power decrease, it gives a pretty consistent vape throughout the battery life. There is a very small LED which only lights White which stays on just long enough to see after vaping but really is only of use if a safety protection kicks in as it flashes various amounts of times dependant on which protection. The device has no battery status indication of any kind which is one of it's biggest cons along with the small battery capacity, on the plus side it only takes about 40 minutes to fully charge from dead while supporting pass-through. When charging the white indicator light stays on until fully charged, it then flashes 20 times before the light goes off.





___________________________________________________________________



Protections

Short Circuit Protection
Over-charge Protection
Over Discharge Protection
Overtime Protection
Low Voltage Protection





P.S Does state in my manual vape time is 5 seconds and then Overtime Protection kicks in but i tested it as this seems short and it is actually 10 seconds!

___________________________________________________________________



How It Vapes?

The answer is pretty darn good! The device does feel cheap but looks ok and only one pod is included, also i found i needed charging even when using nic salts at least a couple of times a day when i only used the OSMALL but when matched up with it's pros for the price point really i have no complaints!

This little high performing pod device has a MSRP of just $13.90 so can be picked up for £10 and i said high performing because the pod with installed 1.2ohm vertical round wire coil is superb and the draw activation works as reliably as on any device reminding me of the Caliburn in that regard.

The draw is a mid MTL, in my opinion perfectly fine for someone giving up the stinkies as it's not too loose but loose enough to give a nice powerful vape to suit most that just want a cheap reliable device that gives fantastic flavour and high mg (as it's well suited for this). I used the pod with 50/50 20mg nic salts and it is really suited to high mg or nic salt delivery but also tried some 70VG low nic freebase and it still gave an enjoyable vape and wicked absolutely fine.

The flax cotton as usual does it's stuff as i had pretty much zero break-in time and the flavour is right up there to go along with the for me perfect MTL draw. The flavour is only just starting to drop off slightly and that's after 9 or 10 refills so well above average longevity making only receiving one pod not quite the con it might of been.

I got just slight condensation (i really don't even think it's e-liquid) after prolonged use but it was next to nothing, certainly not a leaky pod. The up side to the poor battery life is it charges in 40 minutes and also supports pass-through.

The biggest con for me wasn't the poor battery life but total lack of battery status indication and because i couldn't detect any drop off in power one second i'm happily vaping away, the next nothing! Mind at about £10 a wear and spare is still a cheap vaping option.





___________________________________________________________________



Likes

Plenty of Colour options
looks ok
Light, small ergonomic device
As simple as it gets
Draw activated (very responsive, reliable switch)
Really nice mid MTL draw
Next to no break-in time
Flavour very good
Pod has superb longevity
Refillable
Can clearly see e-liquid despite tinted pod
Charges in just 40 minutes
Supports pass-through
Mini Omni board gives multiple protections
Very inexpensive


Cons

Poor battery life
Feels cheap (but then it is)
No battery status indication
Coils not replaceable
Only one pod included
Slight pod wiggle but is secure during vaping





I would once again like to than Jessica from Vaporesso for supplying the OSMALL Pod Kit for the purpose of this review.

https://www.vaporesso.com/vape-kits/osmall

___________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/3/20)

Thanks @Timwis

Colours look nice
If it doesnt have a battery indicator, then one really needs 2 of them. One on charge while the other is vaping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (26/3/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Timwis
> 
> Colours look nice
> If it doesnt have a battery indicator, then one really needs 2 of them. One on charge while the other is vaping


I would agree!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

